# Tuna Fishing Trips?????



## Bait Caster (Apr 6, 2003)

I am heading to Charlston SC and I want to go offshore tuna fishing. Anyone got any ideas who I can call to set up a charter? I am leaving on 12/19/03 and hoping to fish on 12/20/03 or 12/21/03. Help! Thank you for your help


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello Bait Caster,*

If you are by yourself? Your best bet would be to go to a local fishing center in Charlston and get on the list for a make-up charter. If you already have a group of people the center should be able to get you on a good boat with no problem. Goodluck & Tightlines


----------

